# Look at the state ....



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well here's a pic of my neglected boy lol. He's going to the groomers today...hooray you cry lol ...he looks worse than he is as this is how he's dried after being wet on a walk.....let's see how she gets on, update later x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love it! I'd always take a "just home from a day chasing rabbits through swamps" look over "spent the day strapped to a grooming table" look! It's not neglect, it's priorities!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Baby Fergus is so cute love him! Can't see his cute eyes here can't wait to see the after picture! I'm sure he will look super cute


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That's why he needs doing really I'm forever stocking his fringe/ bangs up out of his eyes poor boy xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What is in the little capsule on his collar?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Baby boy is growing up. Can't wait to see his face!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It's the info that you'd have on a disc....Wilf and Mable kept losing their discs so I bought these, that's not to say they won't come off, Mables is a dusky pink and Wilfs is like an Air Force blue x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Look forward to the AFTER groom photos ... Although he looks cute whatever his hair do  wish I could say the same for me lol


----------



## Vonabernie (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh he is lovely I hope I get one like him all curly


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor old Furgus 
I love it when their fringe and muzzle hair meet!
After a grooming session I should think an op to find the missing one and removal of both veg will be a breeze!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Poor old Furgus
> I love it when their fringe and muzzle hair meet!
> After a grooming session I should think an op to find the missing one and removal of both veg will be a breeze!


Marzi I had to read that twice ... oh its been a long morning and my head is not on today .. I guess you mean one hasn't dropped into place for young Fergus ???


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sat in the car waiting ....I'm going to try not to laugh x I'm sure Marzi as long as he's left with his meat I'm sure he'll be fine , at least he' ll be asleep when they remove the veg xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh cant wait for after pictures!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Fergus your so yummy! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Veg....lol, Marzi...JoJo I had to read that 3 times, though painkillers are fuzzing my brain!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh dear he's been poodled ...I know his muzzle was curly but I didn't want it chopping off ...not devasted cos I know it'll grow back, but he's a fluffy poodle at the mo ......



















The lights fading so they aren't great anyway, when the lights better and the fluff subsides I'll take some more x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Bless him, last time jasper was clipped his legs looked so skinny more poodle than poo! I had no one to blame but my self, he is perfect at the mo so I'm keeping at him with the scissors to maintain the look! At least the hair grows back quick!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah beautiful fergus!! He looks great Karen - all puffed up, his first walk and all that cleanness will be gone!! X


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I bet he is soooo soft


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the fact that every photo of fergus, you never see his tail - there is always just a blur hovering above his bum!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

His legs aren't so bad, they come in a little at the toe, but his feet were long, it's his poor poodle nose...however she said he was very good. I've booked him in fir the week before Xmas and will ask for none off his muzzle xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Karen it's so lovely to see his face! And his tail says it all, he's a happy chappy. I loved Poppy's big hairy feet but they brought in so much mud it was getting silly and after today's walk there was nothing (they do look odd tapering into little poodley hooves though). I think he looks great


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is adorable. His tail is going crazy. Happy baby man. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Gorgeous then, gorgeous now!  They did a nice job!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

In all fairness looking back at the before picture..the poor boy. He didn't turn up at the groomers looking like that I had brushed him first x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He looks gorgeous! His poodle nose will grow all fluffy again in no time! I think the facial hair always seems to grow back quick! Jasper's does anyway, his legs took ages though after hubby told me to trim plenty off, won't be listening to him again! I miss Jasper's fluffy boots 😤!!! they are growing back a bit now, thank goodness!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw just catching up! Little Fergus.. What a change! At least you can see now. Coat looks gorgeous, the merle is still very merley!! Looks great Karen!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'd love a merleypoo! Might be a while till I can convince hubby though! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Baby Fergus you look so cute!! and you have eyes now! Can't wait to see his picture in better lighting bet he will look even cuter!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

This looks a little better just hope his tache grows back soon....the groomer obviously forgot it was Movember x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> This looks a little better just hope his tache grows back soon....the groomer obviously forgot it was Movember x


This is a beautiful picture of him! Look at those lovely eyes. His tash will be back in no time!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mmmmwwaahhh he looks like a baby again


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's in his usual spot looking up at me in the chair xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh he is adorable!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

He does look like a puppy again! I always warn them away from the mustasche!! But Samis has gotten so long it is really time for a trim . . it makes him look a bit older . . may try trimming it myself . .


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Baby Fergus looks so cute with his innocent little eyes looking at you..aww he wants a hug He looks so much more like a puppy now!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha ha! Karen what a great photo, he looks shocked  he's such a lovely fluffmeister xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Karen! his colours are so gorgeous! his stash will be back soon


----------

